# Summa Theologica on Logos Prepub



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 13, 2008)

I just saw Logos added Thomas Aquinas' Summa Theologica as a Prepub. They have both the 22 vol english edition and a duo 8 vol latin / 22 vol english set. They say that if you get the latin/english you will be able to view them side-by-side since they will be built as two seperate works.

BTW what is the difference between this 22 vol english and the standard 5 volume set you see on amazon etc? Are they substantially the same but just different translations or does this version contain more content?

I am starting to wonder now if I should have gotten Logos at all as I now have over $1500 in pre-pubs setting on order. I am almost hoping they don't produce these very fast so I can spread out payment. lol. I thank God that I have a loving wife that puts up with my addicition to reading.


----------



## Broadus (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know the answer to your questions. However, I do empathize with being inundated with great pre-pub offerings. As a pastor, though, Aquinas on Logos is not an essential, in my opinion. It would be nice to have, but I have over $1200 in pre-pubs lined up. I, too, am hoping the final production/shipment is spaced out.

Bill


----------

